# Yet Another Drafting Thread....



## Eboy87 (Feb 13, 2008)

but not in the usual sense. It appears that I have the option of taking a drafting for theater class next semester. As a mostly audio guy, would this help me at all? Is this something people hiring are looking for as a basic skill? I understand it's both CAD and paper/pencil. I ask because there are other classes I'd like to take as well, and I really don't wanna trudge 10+ blocks in the snow in a subzero windchill during the winter. But if it's something that'll help me, I'm all for it.


----------



## icewolf08 (Feb 13, 2008)

Knowing how to draft both by hand and in CAD is a valuable skill. If you are good with computers you could probably figure it out yourself and do OK, but really learning the art of drafting is a good skill. It looks good on your resume, and even sound people draft. When you get to be a big Broadway designer, you better bet on drafting speaker plots and system flow and all that kind of good stuff.


----------



## Sean (Feb 13, 2008)

YES. Take drafting.

Being able to communicate via clear, concise drawings is essential to our business. Hand drafting might seem old fashioned/out of date, but it will teach you layout. It will teach you to be careful what you draw, and how to give "enough" information without loading a drawing with visual noise. It takes a long time to draw all that by hand.

--Sean


----------



## soundman (Feb 13, 2008)

Take it, sound might be what you want to do but if drafting someone else's lightplots will put bread in you jar there is no reason not to.


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 13, 2008)

Eboy87 said:


> ... I really don't wanna trudge 10+ blocks in the snow in a subzero windchill during the winter. But if it's something that'll help me, I'm all for it.


Take the class. As has been said, you'll discover it will become one of your most important skills. And think how good your board tapes will look once you learn to hand-letter the Tekton font. Hint: be sure to use isosceles triangles in place of capital letter A. That's how they do it on Broadway.

If it's next semester, would that be spring? Hasn't "next semester" already begun? Snow and sub-zero windchill in Chicago, really? Don't you just take a cab to and from class?


----------



## Eboy87 (Feb 13, 2008)

Alright, then I'll take the class. By next semester, I mean the Fall '08 one. And we don't take cabs to class here in the loop: too expensive. I was just being facetious with the windchill thing: That which doesn't kill us only makes us stronger.


----------

